# One word to describe you bunny(s)?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If you could only use one word to describe your bunnies personalities, what would it be?

Mcaren - naughty 
Darwin - clever 
Kimba - sweet :001_wub:
Rascal - cheeky 
Jana - stroppy 
Gypsy - independent! 
Marley - unsure 

So what word sums your bunnies up?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

George=squishy
Lottie=odd


Miffy was defiantly an idependantly landy even if she did have a thing for my house mate and would lick his neck while he played computer games into the early hours


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Rebo - Cheeky
Zooty - Grumpy
Bluey - Bumbling fool
Heather - Funny
Valour - He is just a cool dude 
Rhythm - Friendly
Rascal - Mischievous (and that's putting it politely ) 
Courage - Clown


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Malc = Gentleman

Colin = Loony

Cilla = snugglebum


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Id have to say

Bobby: Nosey 
Maisie: Grumpy
Lily: Shy
Ruby: Sneaky


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Buddy: Cheeky
Trixie: Shy 

 xx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Spirited


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Arnold. Handsome 
Patsey. Bossy


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Pippin - Feisty....she is a nethi though 
Monty - Soppy.... He loves cuddles and will be picked up and snuggled by anyone.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Flix is...charismatic

And Gaga is...lopsided (literally!  )


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Briar - greedy
Biscuit - nosey
Muffin - moody

My first ever bunny, a frenchie called Thumper was -amazing. 
Best bunny ever.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Pickles .... Nervous
Amos ..... Sweet
Bonnie .... Chilled
Clyde ...... inquisitive

LOve them all even thought Bonnie and Clyde aren't mine


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Bella - Greedy 
Seth - Grumpy :frown:


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr Rabbit - Greedy
Galaxy - Fragile
Salt - Independant
Pepper - Gentle


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Elvis-elusive
Panda-diplomat
Pooh-SQUISHADORABLE
Huggy-Bugger
Arwen-Loonytunes

ut:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Lopside said:


> Elvis-*Bernie's*
> Panda-diplomat
> Pooh-SQUISHADORABLE
> Huggy-Bugger
> ...


Fixed that for you


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Fixed that for you


OY!!!!!!! Step away from my rabbits or I will squish you!!!!!! 
rrr:


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

meat..................................................


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Buffy - feisty
Angel -dustbin:lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Amazing how many times "greedy" comes up lol


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

for smokey I would have to say cheeky


----------

